# Kevin Spacey...give the people what they want...



## billc (Aug 23, 2013)

Kevin Spacey, just off his success on the netflix show "House Of Cards," gives the television industry some advice...

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Hollywood/2013/08/23/Spacey-says-TV-must-adapt-to-viewer-demand-or-die



> Oscar-winning actor Kevin Spacey says television has overtaken cinema as the home of quality character-driven drama, but the industry risks failure if it doesn't recognize that viewers want control over what they watch, and when.





> Spacey said the critical and commercial success of "House of Cards" "demonstrated that we have learned the lesson that the music industry didn't learn--give people what they want, when they want it, in the form they want it in, at a reasonable price, and they'll more likely pay for it rather than steal it."
> 
> In another event at the festival Friday, Spacey said that movie producers could adopt a similar approach to help beat piracy, releasing films simultaneously online, in cinemas and on DVD.
> 
> Spacey said that "would be a huge bite out of piracy because if it's all available nobody is going to be stealing it before someone else gets it."


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2013)

Makes sense to me. I liked the show.


----------

